# A forum similar to this one but for parrots



## Tiff (May 9, 2014)

Hi,

I'm interested in finding a forum like this one but for parrots. To be more specific Conures. I have done a lot of reading and I seen were their was incorrect information. My green cheek conure is 9 months old I got him 3 months ago. We are going to the vet on the 17th for a check up I believe he is in good health and I think I'm doing everything right. I have seen parrot forums, but from reading some stuff on their it seemed like I knew more in a way and had the right information. I trust this forum for my torts and hope I can find one for my conure. Thank you for your time.


----------



## T33's Torts (May 9, 2014)

THIS FORUM IS LIKE NO OTHER! OTHERS JUST CANNOT COMPARE!


----------



## Tiff (May 9, 2014)

tffnytorts said:


> THIS FORUM IS LIKE NO OTHER! OTHERS JUST CANNOT COMPARE!


Your right lol!


----------



## T33's Torts (May 9, 2014)

Its really weird to see that "Tiff quoted your post" as I AM (a) Tiff! Hi Tiff, I'm tif.


----------



## bouaboua (May 10, 2014)

TFO is second to none.


----------



## Tiff (May 10, 2014)

tffnytorts said:


> Its really weird to see that "Tiff quoted your post" as I AM (a) Tiff! Hi Tiff, I'm tif.


Lol


----------



## Tiff (May 10, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> TFO is second to none.


That's true!


----------



## N2TORTS (May 11, 2014)

Well Bo' thanks for the heads up and share .....heck "Sally" is an "Old School" member of TFO...
Betcha' ya didn't know we used to be blue ...


----------



## Tom (May 11, 2014)

I've not found another animal forum that is anywhere near as good or as active as this one. I've looked around for some bird stuff and found nothing that interested me beyond reading a specific thread or two. In my short time searching I saw all the misinformation that you spoke of and found it very discouraging. I have been working birds since the mod 80's way back when we were still importing wild caught parrots. I was part of the whole captive breeding revolution that took place in the late 80's and early 90's.

I'm happy to answer all your questions if you like. I think JD has as much ore more experience with parrots as I do, and we all know he likes to talk.


----------



## erdavis (May 11, 2014)

I know a few years ago when I had sugar gliders I found a forum similar to this and I loved it. Not sure about a bird forum but hopefully you can find one at least half as good as this one!


----------



## Tiff (May 11, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Well Bo' thanks for the heads up and share .....heck "Sally" is an "Old School" member of TFO...
> Betcha' ya didn't know we used to be blue ...


She is so cute! Love the picture!


----------



## Tiff (May 11, 2014)

Tom said:


> I've not found another animal forum that is anywhere near as good or as active as this one. I've looked around for some bird stuff and found nothing that interested me beyond reading a specific thread or two. In my short time searching I saw all the misinformation that you spoke of and found it very discouraging. I have been working birds since the mod 80's way back when we were still importing wild caught parrots. I was part of the whole captive breeding revolution that took place in the late 80's and early 90's.
> 
> I'm happy to answer all your questions if you like. I think JD has as much ore more experience with parrots as I do, and we all know he likes to talk.


Wow that is awesome! I don't think wild caught parrots would like being captive. Were they tame able? That is amazing that you were part of the movement. 

Thank you very much!!!I do have some questions. ...one is my baby chews his tail feathers when I got him at petsmart his tail feathers were already chewed. The salesman told me that it was from him climbing. I knew that it was not but I think it was because he was bored and not given at least an hour of socializing. Am I correct? Also beak grinding is a sign of happiness and content?


----------



## Tiff (May 11, 2014)

erdavis said:


> I know a few years ago when I had sugar gliders I found a forum similar to this and I loved it. Not sure about a bird forum but hopefully you can find one at least half as good as this one!


Sugar gliders are interesting little creatures! What is it like having one?


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2014)

Tiff said:


> Wow that is awesome! I don't think wild caught parrots would like being captive. Were they tame able? That is amazing that you were part of the movement.
> 
> Thank you very much!!!I do have some questions. ...one is my baby chews his tail feathers when I got him at petsmart his tail feathers were already chewed. The salesman told me that it was from him climbing. I knew that it was not but I think it was because he was bored and not given at least an hour of socializing. Am I correct? Also beak grinding is a sign of happiness and content?



The wild parrots adapted and did just fine. Many of them are still alive and well today. Captivity is not as bad as some people would have you believe.

About the feather chewing, there are as many theories to attempt to explain this as there are feathers on a bird. Behavioral enrichment is likely a factor. Birds need to be with the "flock" and they need to be worked and trained. I also think flying helps this a lot, but that is a bit dangerous and many make a mistake that loses their bird. Giving your bird lots of things to do and making sure all the nutritional needs are met most likely will help too.

Another theory that I have seen is that a young fledgling needs to be allowed to learn to fly BEFORE its first wing clipping as a baby. Supposedly neural connections in the brain happen when flying, landing and navigating turns and directional changes at high speed that cannot be stimulated any other way. The theory is that birds who were allowed and encouraged to fly as babies don't chew themselves later on whether they continue to fly or not. Anecdotally I have seen quite a bit of evidence to support this. None of my young flyers have ever chewed themselves, but my other non-baby-flyers don't chew themselves either. When I do see cases of birds that chew their feathers I always ask about this. I have yet to come across someone who knew for sure their baby flew as a youngster and now chews itself. Most owners of feather pluckers don't know if their baby flew at the breeders or not.


----------



## erdavis (May 12, 2014)

Tiff said:


> Sugar gliders are interesting little creatures! What is it like having one?


I love sugar gliders. I knew friends that had them and I loved how friendly they were. You could pet them and walk all around your house with them crawling all over you without them even wanting to jump off. However I bought mine from a pet store and she was terribly mean when I got her  I tried and tried to bond with her, getting bit a terrible amount of times. I took her in her little carrying pouch everywhere, even to school. After probably 4 years all i could do was SOMETIMES pet her while she's in the pouch. And SOMETIMES feed her yogurts off my finger. Eventually I felt bad because they are so social but she wasnt social with anyone, so I gave her to someone that had another sugar glider. 
That was when I learned my lesson about store bought animals. I love sugar gliders and love playing with others, I just got one that wasn't raised up right. 

But on another note I found this picture on instagram that I am in love with. A young aldabra and a leucistic sugar glider


----------



## Tiff (May 12, 2014)

Tom said:


> The wild parrots adapted and did just fine. Many of them are still alive and well today. Captivity is as bad as some people would have you believe.
> 
> About the feather chewing, there are as many theories to attempt to explain this as there are feathers on a bird. Behavioral enrichment is likely a factor. Birds need to be with the "flock" and they need to be worked and trained. I also think flying helps this a lot, but that is a bit dangerous and many make a mistake that loses their bird. Giving your bird lots of things to do and making sure all the nutritional needs are met most likely will help too.
> 
> Another theory that I have seen is that a young fledgling needs to be allowed to learn to fly BEFORE its first wing clipping as a baby. Supposedly neural connections in the brain happen when flying, landing and navigating turns and directional changes at high speed that cannot be stimulated any other way. The theory is that birds who were allowed and encouraged to fly as babies don't chew themselves later on whether they continue to fly or not. Anecdotally I have seen quite a bit of evidence to support this. None of my young flyers have ever chewed themselves, but my other non-baby-flyers don't chew themselves either. When I do see cases of birds that chew their feathers I always ask about this. I have yet to come across someone who knew for sure their baby flew as a youngster and now chews itself. Most owners of feather pluckers don't know if their baby flew at the breeders or not.


My Conure seems to chew his feathers when I'm not around. How I noticed is his tail feathers looked worse. I change out his toys when he looks like he is becoming bord. I'm training his to speak. It sounds like he actually talks lol, it's not clear though. I talk to him when I'm in the room with him. His flight wings are almost grown in. ....should I get them cut on my may 17th vet appointment or teach him to fly first then get them cut?


----------



## Tiff (May 12, 2014)

erdavis said:


> I love sugar gliders. I knew friends that had them and I loved how friendly they were. You could pet them and walk all around your house with them crawling all over you without them even wanting to jump off. However I bought mine from a pet store and she was terribly mean when I got her  I tried and tried to bond with her, getting bit a terrible amount of times. I took her in her little carrying pouch everywhere, even to school. After probably 4 years all i could do was SOMETIMES pet her while she's in the pouch. And SOMETIMES feed her yogurts off my finger. Eventually I felt bad because they are so social but she wasnt social with anyone, so I gave her to someone that had another sugar glider.
> That was when I learned my lesson about store bought animals. I love sugar gliders and love playing with others, I just got one that wasn't raised up right.
> 
> But on another note I found this picture on instagram that I am in love with. A young aldabra and a leucistic sugar glider


I'm sorry that happened! I got my greek tortoise from petsmart and they did not have "sun" only heat. Poor thing! My Conure came from petsmart as well and he was desperate to get out of his plexiglass cage. Do you know if your sugar glider likes have an sugar glider? 

Will you look at getting another sugar glider from a reputable breeder? I can't have because their illegal here. 

That pic is awesome! Would make a great wallpaper!


----------



## Tom (May 12, 2014)

Teaching them to fly once they are older does not seem to matter much as far as the feather plucking goes. It is something that either does or doesn't happen in their little bird brains when they are fledging. Training him to fly now would certainly be fun for you and him and it would be excellent behavioral enrichment. The more time he spends with you the better. If possible get a small crate with a perch in it and take your bird everywhere.

Do you have a bird scale? You'll need one if you want to fly him. I can explain the whole process to you if you like. Its quite a lot of work, but great fun for you and your bird. Does he still have his leg band?


----------



## dmmj (May 12, 2014)

This thread is going OT, please start a new thread or handle further questions by convo, thank you.


----------



## Tiff (May 13, 2014)

Tom said:


> Teaching them to fly once they are older does not seem to matter much as far as the feather plucking goes. It is something that either does or doesn't happen in their little bird brains when they are fledging. Training him to fly now would certainly be fun for you and him and it would be excellent behavioral enrichment. The more time he spends with you the better. If possible get a small crate with a perch in it and take your bird everywhere.
> 
> Do you have a bird scale? You'll need one if you want to fly him. I can explain the whole process to you if you like. Its quite a lot of work, but great fun for you and your bird. Does he still have his leg band?


Take him everywhere. ...I can do that! . He already sleeps in his cage next to the nightstand lol. I love to bike I know crazy right but would it be possible to take him with me? I have a portable pet carrier. I could install a perch for him to stand on. Sorry if that sounds way insane. 

I would love to teach him to fly! I would definitely like to learn how to. He does have a band on. Sometimes he bites at it like it bugs him. Bird scale for weighing?


----------



## Tom (May 13, 2014)

dmmj said:


> This thread is going OT, please start a new thread or handle further questions by convo, thank you.



What do you mean Cap'n? Can't the OP take her own thread anywhere she wants? Did I miss a post that got removed?


----------



## dmmj (May 13, 2014)

Tom said:


> What do you mean Cap'n? Can't the OP take her own thread anywhere she wants? Did I miss a post that got removed?


Yes and no on the OP taking it OT.I just don't want someone to see this thread, see a bunch of responses thinking that there is a lot of info here for parrot forums, and have to read through page after page of questions about parrots, when they just want too know about parrot forums, that's all.


----------



## Tiff (May 14, 2014)

dmmj said:


> Yes and no on the OP taking it OT.I just don't want someone to see this thread, see a bunch of responses thinking that there is a lot of info here for parrot forums, and have to read through page after page of questions about parrots, when they just want too know about parrot forums, that's all.


Should I create a new thread for parrot behavior and training?


----------



## dmmj (May 14, 2014)

Tiff said:


> Should I create a new thread for parrot behavior and training?


That would be fine to do.


----------



## Tiff (May 14, 2014)

dmmj said:


> That would be fine to do.


Ok cool.


----------

